# Who's had Shingles?



## Ronni (Apr 9, 2022)

In my earlier thread about the miserable week I've had, I mentioned Shingles.  I'm starting another thread specifically about that, because I'm curious everyone's experiences with it.  

I had a couple bouts with Shingles over the last several years.  They were both very mild, hardly any rash, no itching or pain, tired for a couple days but that was it.  Ron too gets Shingles, has had the problem for a few years more than me, but his pattern hasn't ever changed. Very mild, very small rash in the same place, minor tiredness.  That was my only exposure to and personal experience with Shingles, so this current bout has taken me completely by surprise.  

The rash isn't much bigger, still very small about the size of a silver dollar, right hand side just above my waist.  But the effects are vastly different this time.  The pain is awful....a combination of a deep throbbing unrelenting pain, interspersed with these random bouts of stabbing pain that make me gasp.  I'm itching a lot, both at the site of the rash and wrapping all the way around to the front close to my navel.  The front area is both tingly and numb.  I keep looking for the rash to break out there,but so far nothing.  I'm completely drained physically, my joints ache and I have a pounding headache.  

I had NONE of these symptoms the last two times I had shingles, got no treatment, didn't do anything except deal with it for a couple days.  Didn't get a shingles shot because the symptoms were so mild I just didn't think it was necessary.  This time I'm gobbling OTC pain meds like candy, my doctor prescribed Valtrex, I'm using either a heating pad and an ice pack constantly depending on what feels better in the moment, and I've spent more time in bed than up.  I am NOT a wimp when it comes to pain, I work through most every physical ailment I have, but this has taken me down almost completely.  I've still been working but I had to cut way back, and when I get home I do the barest minimum and then head to bed.  Thank God for Ron who's uncomplainingly picked up all the slack.  

My doctor advised me to get the shingles shot as soon as is feasible after I recover, which I will do.  He said that shingles has a tendency to get worse each time, and that if I'd gone to her with the very first bout, instead of basically ignoring it and not even mentioning it at my well visits, she'd have advised it then.

Those of you who've had shingles, what has your experience been? 
Symptoms? 
Pain level?  
How long before the tiredness left?  
When did you return to feeling completely normal again?  
And anything else you'd like to share.


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 9, 2022)

I had chicken pox as an adult at age 26 , I had not had it as a child. My girl friend at the time was a nursery school teacher, so she infected me. I was miserable for about 2 weeks, and itchy as well. I asked my primary care Doctor about the shingrex vaccination at age 60. He said I should get it and I did. My Wife also had chicken pox as a child ( age 10 ) but didn't get  vaccinated as an adult. She came down with shingles at age 66, and boy was she sick ! She got vaccinated the next year. So far no further problems for her. Here in Canada we see TV commercials for a shingels vaccine that can be prescribed by a M.D. JimB.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 9, 2022)

I have not, but my wife did about 10 years ago.  It was very painful for her.  After that we both got the vaccine, and are planning to get the new one soon.  I also had chicken pox as a kid.


----------



## win231 (Apr 9, 2022)

When I was 30 (39 years ago) I never heard of Shingles.  When I saw the little blisters on my chest & back, I thought it was a spider bite.  It was very painful.  My wife at the time also didn't know what it was, but she was scared because her first husband died of Leukemia at 30.  After 4 days, she insisted on taking me to a doctor, who immediately said, "Shingles."  I asked, 'What's that?"  He said, "It's the herpes virus."
At the time, the only herpes I ever heard of was sexually transmitted.  I must have looked at my wife like I wanted to kill her because the doctor said, "Wait, it's the same virus but yours is not sexually transmitted."  He also said, "I'm surprised you waited so long to see a doctor; it's pretty painful."  He never mentioned Chicken Pox.  I must have had it when I was very young because I don't remember ever having chicken pox.
I said, "Well, can you cure it?"  He said, "No; it will go away on its own." 
I said, "Then why does it matter that I waited to see a doctor?"
He said, "I can give you a B-12 shot."  
I said, "Does that cure it?"  He said, "No."  I said, "Thanks," & went home.
The blisters turned to scabs & I was fine after a few days.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 9, 2022)

Six years ago I got the older type of shingles vaccination, a few years later the pharmacy told me there was a newer better type but they didn't have it in stock, they put my name on a list but I never heard back from them.  Then last year I got very mild shingles in my right leg, some pain and blisters but didn't impact my life much (but it hurt).  Now this spring I am getting the shingrix vaccination series, will be getting the second shot next Friday.
Several years ago when my riding instructor got shingles she felt so bad she retired.   And where I used to live my neighbor was in his 90s and got shingles and had very severe pain for a long long time.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 9, 2022)

My middle sister had two cases of Shingles.  She didn't tell me what the cause was until a couple of years ago.  My moving away traumatized her so bad and she couldn't take the stress of us being separated. 

I have been avoiding replying to this thread... it is so sad to hear of the various causes of Shingles.

Hope you are feeling better, @Ronni


----------



## Colleen (Apr 9, 2022)

My husband and I have had our shingles shots...HOWEVER...they were the "old" vaccine (Zostavax) that was about 51% effective against shingles. We didn't know that there was a newer version (Shingrix), with a booster, until we paid $600 for the old stuff. Shingrix is 97% effective. Be sure you're getting Shingrix.


----------



## J-Kat (Apr 9, 2022)

I also had the older version of the shingles shot.  I have never had shingles but my doctor has been after me to get the newer shot that is more effective.  I planned to do so but my sister in law warned me not to after she got that shot and developed a case of shingles a few days after.  She talked to the pharmacist who gave her the shot and was told that she probably had dormant chicken pox cells in her body and the shot aggravated them.  Her doctor, however, said it probably was not shingles.  So I am a little hesitant to take the shot based on her experience and the fact that I seem to be rather sensitive to some kinds of shots.  The Covid shots and booster were really rough for a few days.


----------



## win231 (Apr 9, 2022)

J-Kat said:


> I also had the older version of the shingles shot.  I have never had shingles but my doctor has been after me to get the newer shot that is more effective.  I planned to do so but my sister in law warned me not to after she got that shot and developed a case of shingles a few days after.  She talked to the pharmacist who gave her the shot and was told that she probably had dormant chicken pox cells in her body and the shot aggravated them.  Her doctor, however, said it probably was not shingles.  So I am a little hesitant to take the shot based on her experience and the fact that I seem to be rather sensitive to some kinds of shots.  The Covid shots and booster were really rough for a few days.


There are several attorney practices that are handling cases of people who got Shingles from the Shingles vaccine.
One of the reasons I'm not getting it.  But (like the Covid vaccine) to each his own.


----------



## David777 (Apr 9, 2022)

Had a strong case of shingles December 2013, chicken pox as young kid. Was centered on right thigh and lower back.  Began like I had injured my lower spine with strong deep pain. Two days later rash appeared.  Strong drugs including Gabapentin over 3 weeks took care of it. Two vaccines since.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 9, 2022)

I never had chicken pox.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Apr 9, 2022)

Only thing I can remember is a rash on my neck leading up to my hairline that itched like crazy.  I kept researching it online and white vinegar was suggested which I tried.  I can say that's the only thing that helped with the itching.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 10, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Six years ago I got the older type of shingles vaccination, a few years later the pharmacy told me there was a newer better type but they didn't have it in stock, they put my name on a list but I never heard back from them.  Then last year I got very mild shingles in my right leg, some pain and blisters but didn't impact my life much (but it hurt).  Now this spring I am getting the shingrix vaccination series, will be getting the second shot next Friday.
> Several years ago when my riding instructor got shingles she felt so bad she retired.   And where I used to live my neighbor was in his 90s and got shingles and had* very severe pain for a long long time.*


Apparently that's a condition that can accompany shingles.  It's called postherpetic neuralgia, and it occurs in 1 in 5 cases of shingles.  The underlying nerves are damaged to the point that severe pain can continue for months and sometimes years after the lesions have healed and the skin is apparently back to normal.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 10, 2022)

Colleen said:


> My husband and I have had our shingles shots...HOWEVER...they were the "old" vaccine (Zostavax) that was about 51% effective against shingles. We didn't know that there was a newer version (Shingrix), with a booster, until we paid $600 for the old stuff. Shingrix is 97% effective. Be sure you're getting Shingrix.


Thanks @Colleen. Yeah, I checked that out thoroughly becuase I knew of an older vaccine that wasn't as effective.  My Doc said as soon as I'm over this bout, I'll get the Shingrix shot, which is a two part shot, the second shot 2-6 months later, though I don't know who or what determines the timing of that second shot.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 10, 2022)

I have a metal roof.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 10, 2022)

Since I first posted the above, the area around my belly that had been both tingly and numb has now broken out in the rash in two different areas, one around my belly button, the other further down, with a resulting increase in the pain.  And there are a couple light dots right on my side that I'm expecting to spread and break out into a rash too. Time will tell.

I was up and down all night, for the bed to the couch to the guest bed, trying to find some way to get comfortable enough to sleep, in spite of heating pad, cold packs, OTC pain meds.  Tomorrow I'll talk to my doctor and see if there's something stronger I can take.  I HAVE to be able to sleep at least!  

This ain't fun, people!


----------



## Ronni (Apr 10, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I have a metal roof.


what?


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 10, 2022)

Ronni said:


> what?


It is a play on words. Shingles versus a metal roof ............JimB.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 10, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Since I first posted the above, the area around my belly that had been both tingly and numb has now broken out in the rash in two different areas, one around my belly button, the other further down, with a resulting increase in the pain.  And there are a couple light dots right on my side that I'm expecting to spread and break out into a rash too. Time will tell.
> 
> I was up and down all night, for the bed to the couch to the guest bed, trying to find some way to get comfortable enough to sleep, in spite of heating pad, cold packs, OTC pain meds.  Tomorrow I'll talk to my doctor and see if there's something stronger I can take.  I HAVE to be able to sleep at least!
> 
> This ain't fun, people!


No,it is NOT fun! Wouldn`t wish Shingles on my worst enemy. I had it when I was 55 so the vaccine hadn`t even been discussed yet. But I could never get an answer as to whether or not I should get one after. None of the docs I asked seemed to know. Now I hear that they do recommend that you do but I am not going to get it-mostly due to things I have read here lol.

By the time I saw a doc,he said it was too late to give me anything to help,so he just gave me pain pills and sleeping pills. It took a month for it to go away.

I did do one really stupid thing,which I have shared here before. My daughter told me that she read that applying Aspercreme to the rash would help with the pain.So off to the store I go. And what do I buy? Not Aspercreme,but Capsacian.Made from chili peppers. I applied it and OMG! The pain was horrific! So then what did I do? Got in the shower to wash it off. Opened those pores right up and I thought for sure I was gonna die. Felt like such a dummy....


----------



## Liberty (Apr 10, 2022)

Do you have to have had chicken pox to get shingles?  Since I was quarantined for almost a year at the age of 6, I  did not get chicken pox.  Just wondered.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 10, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I did do one really stupid thing,which I have shared here before. My daughter told me that she read that applying Aspercreme to the rash would help with the pain.So off to the store I go. And what do I buy? Not Aspercreme,but Capsacian.Made from chili peppers. I applied it and OMG! The pain was horrific! So then what did I do? Got in the shower to wash it off. Opened those pores right up and I thought for sure I was gonna die. Felt like such a dummy....


Oh! @Mrs. Robinson that must have been SO awful!!  I've absentmindedly scratched the itch a couple times, right on top of the rash, and that made me weak at the knees from the pain! But putting that directly on the rash???  I can't even imagine! 

Even apart from the nerve pain under the skin that is causing the deep throbbing pain and random knife plunging type pain, my skin is SO sensitive!!!  Ron's and I are both very tactile people, give and get lots of hugs, and he's put his arms around me a time or two, forgetting how sensitive my skin is right now, and landed or squeezed in exactly the wrong place.  I jerked so hard last night that my head hit the underside of his chin which caused him to bite his tongue!  It was pretty funny this morning  but last night when it happened, we were BOTH in pain for a while after!


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 10, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Do you have to have had chicken pox to get shingles?  Since I was quarantined for almost a year at the age of 6, I  did not get chicken pox.  Just wondered.


Yes the virus that causes Chicken Pox stays hidden in your body, and typically comes out in your 50's or 60's. I didn't get Chicken Pox until I was 26 years old. I have not had any symptoms and I am now 75. It is a hit or miss kind of thing, some people get  shingles, others do not. Vaccine is available, but individuals SHOULD speak to their primary health care provider about it. JimB.


----------



## Jules (Apr 10, 2022)

This is second hand info.  My friend had shingles twice, the second was much worse the first.  She was basically flat on her stomach for 3 weeks in pain.  Shingrix wasn‘t available then.  Another lady had shingles in her eye and spent months in agony.  Conan O’Brien talked about having it in his eye when he had just moved to LA; he had to move back home.  The pain was excruciating.  

We’ve had the Shingrix shots.  As I vaguely recall, we had a test to see if we’d had chickenpox before.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 10, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I have not, but my wife did about 10 years ago.  It was very painful for her.  After that we both got the vaccine, and are planning to get the new one soon.  I also had chicken pox as a kid.


Same here on all counts.


----------



## charry (Apr 10, 2022)

I’ve never had shingles


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 10, 2022)

Here is a good explanation of "What are shingles " ? From the Mayo Clinic's website. Shingles - Symptoms and causes - Mayo Clinic

A good read from a very good source. JimB.


----------



## caroln (Apr 10, 2022)

I had it about 10 years ago.  It started out as a sharp pain in my back, the right side around the upper hip area.  About 2 days later I broke out in a rash at the waistline in the right hand front area.  
My husband tried to hug me and I backed up before he could.   And since he had no idea how much it hurt,  he got mad at me for not wanting him to hug me.  (He has since apologized for that!)
I had to wear my pants pushed down like the old 60s hip huggers and I couldn't let a shirt touch it.  Even a slight breeze caused intense pain.  My doctor prescribed something (gabapentin, I think) but I couldn't take the side effects.  

I put up with it for a couple weeks until I finally got the nerve to try some neosporin on the rash, touching very very gently, but it dried up the rash pretty well.  At least it wasn't a raw burning spot on my skin anymore.

I think it took over a month for my skin to basically get back to normal or at least I didn't think about it anymore, but I still have a light scar in the area.


----------



## hawkdon (Apr 10, 2022)

I have some sort of skin rash currently, and have had it for
a couple years, doc gave me a cream way back when, it is
basically ok if I 'member to slather the cream on...but very
troublesome at times...think I'll ask the new doc about it, next
time I go in.....


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 10, 2022)

win231 said:


> There are several attorney practices that are handling cases of people who got Shingles from the Shingles vaccine.
> One of the reasons I'm not getting it. But (like the Covid vaccine) to each his own.


I think the older type of shingles vaccine used live virus, but the newer Shingrix vaccine uses non-living pieces of the virus, so people won't get Shingles from the newer vaccine.

I wish they would make a Yellow Fever vaccine with non-living pieces.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 10, 2022)

I had shingles when I was about 40.  I started feeling kind of bad, the boss said go home, and while driving home, it really hit me suddenly, and I thought I was having a heart attack.  I managed to drive to the hospital, and they, too, thought it might be my heart.  After a couple of hours of tests, and getting injected with some; drug to break up blood clots, etc., they figured out that it was shingles.  By then, my wife had arrived, and we were relieved to find out what was wrong.  They gave me a shot, and a prescription, and I was able to drive a couple miles back to the house.  
Then, the next morning, the fun began. my upper body was ravaged by red blisters which itched badly, and I was pretty much relegated to the bed for 3 or 4 days.  It was over a week before I felt good enough to go back to work.


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

I have had it once, not very severe.
Small rash no pain and the medication got rid of them pretty quickly.


----------



## caroln (Apr 11, 2022)

Tish said:


> I have had it once, not very severe.
> Small rash no pain and the medication got rid of them pretty quickly.


That doesn't sound like shingles.  I never heard of shingles with "no pain".  Maybe it was something else.


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 11, 2022)

I had it for my 60th birthday..there is an old thread if you can find it...from 2017!

i had a terrible rash ,that blistered,on my upper torso that extended from my sternum all the way to my spine on my right side.
it started with a terrible itch and was quite painful but I carried on normally (I went to see the Proclaimers) and didn’t cause a major outbreak of shingles in South Wales.
i was put on an anti-viral and anti-depressant( apparently normal) but chose not to take the latter.
i used an aloe Vera gel on the rash.
i think I got off lightly because SF members warned of dire consequences!


----------



## caroln (Apr 11, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> I had it for my 60th birthday..there is an old thread if you can find it...from 2017!
> 
> i had a terrible rash ,that blistered,on my upper torso that extended from my sternum all the way to my spine on my right side.
> it started with a terrible itch and was quite painful but I carried on normally (I went to see the Proclaimers) and didn’t cause a major outbreak of shingles in South Wales.
> ...


It doesn't sound like you got off _too_ lightly.  That was a pretty extensive rash!


----------



## Kika (Apr 11, 2022)

I, unfortunately, have had shingles 3 times.  The first time was the absolute worst. I woke up about 2 am with excruciating burning, and pain on my left side just above my waist. Nothing took that pain away.  I went to the doctor in the morning and described my pain as sore, burning skin.  
I was in tears from the pain.  I was prescribed Valtrex and Dilaudid for the pain.  I then had post herpetic neuralgia for close to a year. I used lidoderm patches for that.  

I received the first shingles vaccine.  I had 2 milder bouts of shingles, the last presenting as an earache 
in 2019 while taking care of my sister before she died.  By time I reached the doctor the rash was on one side of my head and inside my ear.  Aleve took care of that pain.  

I would not wish the pain of my first experience on anyone.


----------



## caroln (Apr 11, 2022)

@Kika, I definitely agree.  It's horrendous.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 11, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Those of you who've had shingles, what has your experience been?


I had a thread on it
Mostly about how CBD oil worked so well on it

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/shingles-and-cbd-hemp-oil.36282/


----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2022)

I had them about 20 years ago on my left side right where my belt goes. So very painful and to this day, my side is numb where I had them.
I’ve since had my shots, both of them.


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

caroln said:


> That doesn't sound like shingles.  I never heard of shingles with "no pain".  Maybe it was something else.


Well that was what the doctor diagnosed.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 11, 2022)

As soon as the vaccine came out here in BC we got it 18 or 19 years ago. We discussed it with our Dr and she felt we should get the Shingrix just recently, the second one due in 2 to 6 months.


----------



## Leann (Apr 11, 2022)

Thankfully I've never had shingles and out of fear of possibly having an outbreak at some point in my life, I got the Shingrix vaccine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 11, 2022)

Next visit to the doctors, I'm getting the vaccine.


----------



## Jules (Apr 11, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I had a thread on it
> Mostly about how CBD oil worked so well on it
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/shingles-and-cbd-hemp-oil.36282/


Gosh, Gary I went back and read that thread.  Gives me shivers thinking about the pain you experienced.  Glad it didn’t do any lasting damage.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 12, 2022)

Jules said:


> Gives me shivers thinking about the pain experienced. Glad it didn’t do any lasting damage.


Y'know, it wasn't so much the severity (I've experienced some pretty rugged pain) as much as the constant, nagging, continual misery. Weeks of it.


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 12, 2022)

caroln said:


> It doesn't sound like you got off _too_ lightly.  That was a pretty extensive rash!


It was.....but it wasn’t as debilitating as SF members suggested it would be.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 12, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Y'know, it wasn't so much the severity (I've experienced some pretty rugged pain) as much as the constant, nagging, continual misery. Weeks of it.


@Gary O'   This!  Not just the wretched pain, but the fact that it's unrelenting.  I'm pushing two weeks so far, and it's pretty miserable.

I have a really high pain threshold.  5 kids, natural childbirth at home, no meds/drugs, no drama, trust me when I say it's high!  This crap has brought me to my knees.

I went back to the doc yesterday and got gabapentin, which is a nerve blocker, because the OTC stuff wasn't doing much.  I can deal with the pain during the day, it's the nights that do me in.  And not sleeping and being exhausted makes it that much harder to deal with the pain, plus exhaustion and not sleeping slows the healing. So it's a vicious cycle. 

The gabapentin helped more than the OTC stuff did.  I slept several hours without waking. 

I don't have an extensive rash. Five different areas of lesions wrapping around my back to my front, below my waist.  Nowhere near as bad as some pics I've seen. It still shocks me that such small areas could produce such severe pain.  But it's not what's on the surface, it's what's happening beneath the skin, what's happening with the nerves and nerve pathways.  That's where the pain comes from. 

I have pain where there are no lesions. Deep pain.  It's wild.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 12, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I can deal with the pain during the day, it's the nights that do me in. And not sleeping and being exhausted makes it that much harder to deal with the pain, plus exhaustion and not sleeping slows the healing. So it's a vicious cycle.


Yup

Have you considered CBD oil?
It was quite the relief for me


----------



## anntaylor (Apr 12, 2022)

I had shingles about 2 years ago at the age of 77.  The only relief for the never ending pain was an epidural shot in my spine which numbed the nerve which produced the shingles.


----------



## anntaylor (Apr 12, 2022)

Although I am now recovered, I still have a lot of fatigue and some recurring rash on my back.  I have received my two doses of shingrix so that I never get it again.   I hope everyone does get the vaccine to avoid this:  it is very debilitating for a long time.  A friend of mine got it in his eye, and he had terrible pain and vision problems thereafter.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 12, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> Have you considered CBD oil?
> It was quite the relief for me


@Gary O' I have. I did. Tried a couple different kinds. It didn’t do much for me.


----------



## Jules (Apr 12, 2022)

@Gary O' Did you just use CBD drops sublingually or also directly on the sores?


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 12, 2022)

Jules said:


> Did you just use CBD drops sublingually or also directly on the sores?


Both


----------



## Jules (Apr 12, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Both


Thanks.  Years from now I hope I never have to think back to ‘what did Gary O do’.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 12, 2022)

Jules said:


> Thanks. Years from now I hope I never have to think back to ‘what did Gary O do’.


Yeah, it worked for me.
I was quite liberal with it.
But..... it doesn't work for *everyone*, as @Ronni attested, it didn't do much for her.

Shingles is weird
Some folks break out like crazy, but not so much discomfort
Some don't break out so much, but experience deep pain
I think, after a few weeks, we all itch
Not a fun thing


----------



## oldpop (Apr 12, 2022)

I have never had Shingles. I did take a couple of shots as a preventative. After each shot I felt like I had the flu for about a week.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 12, 2022)

Had chicken pox  at about age 30,,sons bought it home from school.

Must have been 50 + when I developed an itchy rash on  upper part of my  left breast.
Light pain like rug  burn in left arm.
Thought for sure I gotten in to  poison ivy.
Eventually it went away.

Later talking it with  my doctor  she  thought I may have had mild case of shingles.

Know several folks who had shingles worst than mine,, so got  both shots.
Hubby  got one & says he won't get another because  he thought he was charged too much  for the first one.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 12, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, it worked for me.
> I was quite liberal with it.
> But..... it doesn't work for *everyone*, as @Ronni attested, it didn't do much for her.
> 
> ...


 Exactly all of this jist as @Gary O' said!  I now have 5 separate breakout areas. All below my waist. Two on my lower right back. One area right on my side. Two on my belly right side below my navel. They’re all separate areas and range in size from a dime to a silver dollar.

They look like not much of anything/no big deal/not a problem. WRONG.  

I asked my doc how something so innocuous looking could produce such deep, relentless, stabbing pain?

But of course it’s not the rash so much. It will get itchy and the skin can be very sensitive. It’s the nerves and nerve endings that are affected by the shingles virus. That path from virus to nerve endings is totally random and capricious and will produce a little to a lot of pain just depending on how many nerves and nerve endings are compromised.


----------



## Skyking (Apr 12, 2022)

I just got the cooties all over my left shoulder, back, breast area, neck area, and scalp.  I took valacyclovir for 7 days of moderate pain and they went away by day 12. But, the bitch of it is more pain now than when I had scabs and blisters. Post Herpetic Neuralgia, I'm in the 20% that gets it. Any ideas other than Pregabalin? They attack every night around 7PM. Boy, do they burn!


----------



## Skyking (Apr 12, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> No,it is NOT fun! Wouldn`t wish Shingles on my worst enemy. I had it when I was 55 so the vaccine hadn`t even been discussed yet. But I could never get an answer as to whether or not I should get one after. None of the docs I asked seemed to know. Now I hear that they do recommend that you do but I am not going to get it-mostly due to things I have read here lol.
> 
> By the time I saw a doc,he said it was too late to give me anything to help,so he just gave me pain pills and sleeping pills. It took a month for it to go away.
> 
> I did do one really stupid thing,which I have shared here before. My daughter told me that she read that applying Aspercreme to the rash would help with the pain.So off to the store I go. And what do I buy? Not Aspercreme,but Capsacian.Made from chili peppers. I applied it and OMG! The pain was horrific! So then what did I do? Got in the shower to wash it off. Opened those pores right up and I thought for sure I was gonna die. Felt like such a dummy....


God bless you. Capsacian is a med from hell. Open your pores with exercise or a hot shower and you'll feel like you are on fire, literally.


----------



## Kika (Apr 12, 2022)

Skyking said:


> I just got the cooties all over my left shoulder, back, breast area, neck area, and scalp.  I took valacyclovir for 7 days of moderate pain and they went away by day 12. But, the bitch of it is more pain now than when I had scabs and blisters. Post Herpetic Neuralgia, I'm in the 20% that gets it. Any ideas other than Pregabalin? They attack every night around 7PM. Boy, do they burn!


I am not sure what is worse, the shingles itself or the Post Herpetic Neuralgia.   I was prescribed Lidoderm Patch (prescription only).  I think in my earlier post I wrote Lidocaine patch.  That is OTC and did nothing. Lidoderm Patch was sufficient during the day with Aleve.  At night I needed the patch and Dilaudid pain medication in order to get any sleep.  Ask your doctor about Lidoderm patch. It is specifically for Post Herpetic Neuralgia and also for diabetic neuropathy.  It worked for me.  I used to cut the patches in half because mine was over a much smaller area than yours and I wanted them to last longer. I wish you luck.  I had it for just about a year.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 12, 2022)

I haven't personally had Shingles but I had a boss that did and he was out of commission for at least a week.  He said it was excruciating.  We got our Shingles vaccine soon after to avoid it.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 13, 2022)

I have a metal roof.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 13, 2022)

I have had Chicken Pox when I was younger and eventually got the Shingles vaccine. I have not gotten Shingles.


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 13, 2022)

I have not had shingles...although I did wonder if the pain I have in back that happens about every 6 months was shingles but symptoms do not match....anyway after reading all the post here, I'm thinking I need to reconsider getting the vaccine, even tho my insurance does not pay for it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 14, 2022)

Hope you are feeling better Ronni.


----------



## Colleen (Apr 14, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Since I first posted the above, the area around my belly that had been both tingly and numb has now broken out in the rash in two different areas, one around my belly button, the other further down, with a resulting increase in the pain.  And there are a couple light dots right on my side that I'm expecting to spread and break out into a rash too. Time will tell.
> 
> I was up and down all night, for the bed to the couch to the guest bed, trying to find some way to get comfortable enough to sleep, in spite of heating pad, cold packs, OTC pain meds.  Tomorrow I'll talk to my doctor and see if there's something stronger I can take.  I HAVE to be able to sleep at least!
> 
> This ain't fun, people!


You poor thing!!! My father passed away in 1987 and not long after that, my mother got shingles so bad, I had to give her shots of Demerol. However, that didn't even touch her pain and she ended up in the hospital. It was really bad. I felt so helpless. That's one of the reasons I wanted to be vaccinated but was so angry with the pharmacy (who also filled a wrong RX for me!) for giving us the old stuff and it cost us almost $600. I know the insurance doesn't cover it, but I think that pharmacy marked it way up. Never did business with them again.

I sure hope you get over this soon.


----------



## Skyking (Apr 15, 2022)

I've said this before I'll say it again. Go to the ER and get on anti-virals i


Kika said:


> I am not sure what is worse, the shingles itself or the Post Herpetic Neuralgia.   I was prescribed Lidoderm Patch (prescription only).  I think in my earlier post I wrote Lidocaine patch.  That is OTC and did nothing. Lidoderm Patch was sufficient during the day with Aleve.  At night I needed the patch and Dilaudid pain medication in order to get any sleep.  Ask your doctor about Lidoderm patch. It is specifically for Post Herpetic Neuralgia and also for diabetic neuropathy.  It worked for me.  I used to cut the patches in half because mine was over a much smaller area than yours and I wanted them to last longer. I wish you luck.  I had it for just about a year.


Thanks and will do it. But, a year??? Oh crap. My Doc gave me Nortriptyline. Along with pregabalin before bedtime and now I'm tired dizzy and still tired and doped by noon the next day. Prescription-strength of 800 mg Ibuprofen helps me too. For the rest of you, I've said this before when you get a nasty rash, immediately go to the ER. Get on  ANTI-VIRALS like valacyclovir 1G 3X a day, 7 days. It worked for me, at least for the blister to scab stage. NO home remedies at that stage. And then get the 2 vaccine shots when it's all over.


Mr. Ed said:


> I have a metal roof.


ME TOO!


----------



## Ronni (Apr 16, 2022)

Skyking said:


> I've said this before I'll say it again. Go to the ER and get on anti-virals i


You don’t need to go to the ER to get an anti viral. My doc prescribed me Valtrex and I just went to my pharmacy and picked it up.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 18, 2022)

Well it’s been 3 weeks. The pain is finally beginning to back off. It still hurts like a bitch but by comparison with its peak this is mostly bearable without pain meds.

it probably would feel even better, but by Saturday I felt somewhat functional for the first time in 3 weeks so like an idiot I immediately moved into high gear and spent the entire day outside working. Did stuff in the yard, got our back porch set up for function after its shutdown of the winter months, moved the plants back outside…In other words, WAY overdoing! 

Id already told the family I wasn’t going to be able to host our Easter get together, so
My daughter took that over. Predictably though, I worked way too hard at her house, in spite of her urging for me to just sit. <sigh>  WHEN WILL I LEARN???

Full work day today. I’m already looking forward to the end of the day when I can come home and put my feet up.


----------



## Kika (Apr 18, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Well it’s been 3 weeks. The pain is finally beginning to back off. It still hurts like a bitch but by comparison with its pea this is mostly bearable without pain meds.
> 
> it probably would feel even better, but by Saturday I felt somewhat functional for the first time in 3 weeks so like an idiot I immediately moved into high gear and spent the entire day outside working. Did stuff in the yard, got our back porch set up for function after its shutdown of the winter months, moved the plants back outside…In other words, WAY overdoing!
> 
> ...


Yes, you did overdo it!  I'm so happy that you are feeling a lot better.  Shingles is so unpredictable so please do only what it necessary and give your body time to rest and regenerate.


----------



## caroln (Apr 18, 2022)

I have found that, unlike childbirth, shingles pain doesn't fade from your memory.  If asked about it years later, you can relate in perfect detail what it was like (as witnessed in this thread!).


----------



## gamboolman (Apr 26, 2022)

I had the Chicken Pox real bad growing up.

Our son had Shingles as a adult and it was bad and severe - very hard on him.  He had Chicken Pox as a little boy.

ms gamboolgal and I got the 2 X Shingles Series a year or two ago.

We have known several folks who had the Shingles and it sounds terrible and painful.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 3, 2022)

from AARP


COVID-19 May Increase Your Risk for Shingles​A new study shows a link between the two illnesses in older adults

https://www.aarp.org/health/conditi...cmp=SNO-ICM-FB-COVID-HLTH&socialid=6911653057​


----------

